# BMW M3 Restoration



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's the BMW M3 of a friends (2 day all up including some wetsanding to refinish marks from a soccer ball etc)

Washing:




























Exhaust:



















Iron decontamination:










Clay:










Before:














































The deep scratches from ball (top right):










During:














































Before:










After:





































(Soccer ball abouut 80% fixed, still deep cuts slightly evident)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely job there buddy the paint was a mess :thumb:


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround. The reflections are very nice


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

That was very swirly, you've done a great job there.

Carbon black always looks more purple after it's been corrected.


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

david_h said:


> That was very swirly, you've done a great job there.
> 
> Carbon black always looks more purple after it's been corrected.


Under the sun it looked like it went from a Gunmetal grey to a deep ocean blue/purple from all the swirl marks covering the metallic colour!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work, looks good :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work, fantastic car!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great turn around. Love that colour.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Well done chap, looks awesome now.


----------



## Toomer (Nov 6, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing turnaround, great lighting shots too!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

great job, really changed the colour of the car. love this colour


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow fantastic turn around.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cheers, was all done with the Flex DA.

Just need some Hallide's to replace my halogen's though


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Epic transformation! 

What brake discs are those in the front? They don't look like the M3 ones...


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks awesome now


----------



## ds2000 (Jun 7, 2007)

Great work, those swirls were awful!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

OMFG, why do you people do this to me!!
Just as I seem to get over my desire to buy an E46 M3, another one pops up looking like that making be do a little bit of wee  

Out of interest, what products did you use? It looks tremendous!


----------



## long neck (May 9, 2011)

looked like it had been cleaned with barbed wire. you did a great job bringing it back to life


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a mega turnaround there, clearly the correction stage has altered the cars paint for the good, nice looking m3 and colour.

Great work there, have a great chritmas from myself.


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Mmmm!


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

breathing new life into a monster


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

Super job i need a garage asap :wave:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Big improvement on that paint!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the m3! Really good work


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

great work !:thumb::thumb: that was in a right state :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome job.......


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that was swirlmark central. Amazing 50/50 shots there, good job done.


----------



## DSport (Dec 17, 2011)

fantastic job there, Im sure im not the only one wondering, what products did you use?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic Job.
Well done.


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike k said:


> Wow, that was swirlmark central. Amazing 50/50 shots there, good job done.







It sure was! I also did a video of the 50/50 It was that crazy...


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

DSport said:


> fantastic job there, Im sure im not the only one wondering, what products did you use?


I use a flex DA, Used Menz & Optimum polish's and Lake country pads. Did a heavy compound powergloss, light compound 203s and then finished with 106f
(although the codes might be different as i'm in Australia)


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome!! Love Carbon Black!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Great work, reflection shots look wicked


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

That is very inspirational

come out awesome

What system did u use DA?? or a rotary??


----------



## mbateman (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow thats amazing. Them before shots were awful!
:thumb:


----------



## pug (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow still cannot believe my eyes. Never seen anything like this. Stunning piece of work.
Newbie question:
Hamish_023 can you tell me which LC pads you used with 203s and 106f?


----------

